
Ask HN: Transfer large files(200~800mb) peer to peer - sreenadh
Is there a service where I can transfer files just to 1 person.<p>Currently I use FTP, but I am looking for a simpler solution like drag a file and I get a unique URL. Once I share and get confirmation that the file is received, I can delete the file. The service should have the option to pause and resume the transfer.
======
fimdomeio
Depending on your needs resilio sync or wetransfer might be good options

------
brudgers
scp

[https://linux.die.net/man/1/scp](https://linux.die.net/man/1/scp)

